

Startup idea: YouTube transcripts - mudil

On our blog (Medgadget.com) we embed lots of videos. Unfortunately, we don't have time to create transcripts under the videos. As everyone knows, transcripts are super useful: most people would rather read a transcript and then check the video, then watch a video to begin with. It would be nice to have a service that provides a convenient way to insert a code that generates a transcript just under the embedded YouTube.<p>Am I right or am I wrong?
======
tilt
<http://speakertext.com/> Hope it helps

------
gjulianm
It would be really nice. The problem is to generate the transcript. Even
YouTube speech recognition system is crap when there's not a perfect, clear
sound. Maybe you could use the transcripts that are already on YouTube when
the uploader has created it, but of course it wouldn't be so useful.

------
geon
Are you thinking of a service to automate the paperwork for a staff of human
transcribers? The state of the art of computer transcription is even worse
than computer translation.

------
marktsears
<http://speakertext.com> offers this I think. Their captionbox is pretty
slick.

------
hasenj
Not exactly the same but closely related, I think:

<http://dotsub.com/>

------
zzo38
I would definitely prefer a text over a video.

------
tklemm
Transcripts would be cool.

~~~
mudil
Say, I subscribe to this service. There are lots of youtube videos out there.
I pay for each transcript. So, once I embed a code, a human being transcribes
the video, and transcript shows up. The system can be setup so posts in
draft/pending mode in WordPress tell the service that a transcript needs to be
generated.

~~~
debacle
Make it a transcription market - give the transcriptors rights and royalties
to their transcriptions.

